# insmod

## Juice69

When booting and the system is loading all services i get plenty of annoying insmod error messages, they all look like this one:

insmod: /lib/modules/2.4.25/kernel/drivers/video/riva/rivafb.o

What's wrong? The system is working correctly.

----------

## miunk

How do you know that is an error message?  Are you actually using the riva framebuffer module?  I think that the vesa framebuffer module is better (if in fact you are using framebuffer at all).  Perhaps you turned on some sort of verbose reporting for modules in your kernel?  I would think that would output all sorts of insmod messages -- not just rivafb.  If you are not using it try removing riva framebuffer support from your kernel...

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> How do you know that is an error message?  Are you actually using the riva framebuffer module?  I think that the vesa framebuffer module is better (if in fact you are using framebuffer at all).  Perhaps you turned on some sort of verbose reporting for modules in your kernel?  I would think that would output all sorts of insmod messages -- not just rivafb.  If you are not using it try removing riva framebuffer support from your kernel...

 

Because it says:

insmod rivafb failed.

init_module: No such device.

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters etc...

----------

## miunk

Ok that only answers the first question and last question.  Are you actually using the rivafb module?

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> Ok that only answers the first question and last question.  Are you actually using the rivafb module?

 

No I'm not, you see that's the thin. I don't even have a Riva card. I have a GForce 2 GTS PRO

----------

## miunk

So basically something keeps trying to load the rivafb module - the module then looks for a riva card and can't find one -- this gives the "no such device" error.  There are two ways to approach this.  The first is figure out what service is trying to load the rivafb module.  Did you add "rivafb" to your modules.autoload file(s)?  How about your "/boot/grub/grub.conf"?  Are you running hotplug or something that dynamically loads modules?  Under what service do you see the error(s)?  The second option is to just remove the module from your kernel completely, although I suspect this will give a different error, something along the lines of "isnmod rivafb failed - module not found".  Are you using genkernel?

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> So basically something keeps trying to load the rivafb module - the module then looks for a riva card and can't find one -- this gives the "no such device" error.  There are two ways to approach this.  The first is figure out what service is trying to load the rivafb module.  Did you add "rivafb" to your modules.autoload file(s)?  How about your "/boot/grub/grub.conf"?  Are you running hotplug or something that dynamically loads modules?  Under what service do you see the error(s)?  The second option is to just remove the module from your kernel completely, although I suspect this will give a different error, something along the lines of "isnmod rivafb failed - module not found".  Are you using genkernel?

 

I'm running hotplug and it's under the hotplug-service the errors come up. Where can i find the modules.autoload files? And yes I am using genkernel. How do I disable rivafb ?

----------

## miunk

Looks like something strange is happening with hotplug.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=89938&highlight=hotplug+rivafb

The problem was solved for this person by removing the nvidia riva framebuffer support from the kernel and recompiling it.  Unfortunately I have never used genkernel so I do not know the best way for you to do this.  If you want to fix this you could:

1) Learn up on genkernel and figure out how to modify your kernel (you'll need to do it eventually - what better time then now..)

2) Check the bugs for hotplug and file one if it doesn't exists for this strange love that hotplug seems to have for the rivafb module.  Wait until someone fixes it and re-emerge hotplug (this may take a while).

3) Stop using hotplug (I don't think anyone really *needs* hotplug..)

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> Looks like something strange is happening with hotplug.
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=89938&highlight=hotplug+rivafb
> 
> The problem was solved for this person by removing the nvidia riva framebuffer support from the kernel and recompiling it.  Unfortunately I have never used genkernel so I do not know the best way for you to do this.  If you want to fix this you could:
> ...

 

Ok, what to use instead of hotplug?

----------

## miunk

Nothing - just use nothing instead of hotplug.  What does it do for you?

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> Nothing - just use nothing instead of hotplug.  What does it do for you?

 

Makes my NIC work, I think?

----------

## miunk

Ok - figure out what your NIC is and what module is getting loaded.  You can do this in either by typing "dmesg" and (press shift-pgup) look through it.  Or possibly by typing "dmesg | grep eth0".  Or "cat /proc/pci".  Or "lsmod".  Once you know what it is check out:

"/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4" or 2.5 or 2.6 whatever kernel you are running.  Just put the module name in that file.

For example -- mine would say

3c59x

And my network card module would get loaded everytime I boot up - because I told it to - not because hotplug did.  I think it would be VERY helpful if you installed your system WITHOUT genkernel or hotplug.  We both use gentoo but helping you feels like pulling teeth because we are speaking completely different languages...  If you don't spend more than a minute working on this and just reply with a one sentence queston again I am not helping anymore.

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> Ok - figure out what your NIC is and what module is getting loaded.  You can do this in either by typing "dmesg" and (press shift-pgup) look through it.  Or possibly by typing "dmesg | grep eth0".  Or "cat /proc/pci".  Or "lsmod".  Once you know what it is check out:
> 
> "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4" or 2.5 or 2.6 whatever kernel you are running.  Just put the module name in that file.
> 
> For example -- mine would say
> ...

 

My bad, mate. My intentions are good. I truly apologize.

Look, I did what you said:

```

69 root # dmesg | grep eth0

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xc000, IRQ 5, 52:54:05:E3:30:2F.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

69 root # cat /proc/pci

  Bus  0, device   6, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS) (rev 0).

      IRQ 5.

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc01f].

```

I still have no clue which module my NIC runs

----------

## miunk

It is a realtek card so it will start with "rtl".  Check in:

```
/lib/modules/<what is your kernel>/drivers/net
```

Or something like that -- that is where all of your "net" kernel modules are stored.  Also - what is the output of your "lsmod" command?

----------

## Juice69

It's not a realtek card, but the chip is made by realtek.

I tried to check in

```
/lib/modules/2.4.25/drivers/net
```

but there was no tree in that order.

But I found my modules in:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.25/kernel/drivers/net
```

can't find anything starting with RTL and checking with lsmod it seems that my NIC doesnt use a RTL module either.

Here's an output of lsmod with HotPlug installed:

```
69 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

agpgart                36024   3  (autoclean)

nvidia               1628544   8  (autoclean)

usbnet                 14054   0  (unused)

mii                     2240   0  [usbnet]

ne2k-pci                4416   1

8390                    5984   0  [ne2k-pci]

emu10k1                55596   1

sound                  54792   0  [emu10k1]

ac97_codec             12020   0  [emu10k1]

soundcore               3396   7  [emu10k1 sound]

emu10k1-gp              1352   0  (unused)

gameport                1372   0  [emu10k1-gp]

ntfs                   50336   1  (autoclean)

eth1394                11320   0  (unused)

ieee1394              182948   0  [eth1394]

input                   3200   0  (unused)

uhci                   24444   0  (unused)

usbcore                57868   1  [usbnet uhci]
```

And here's lsmod without HotPlug:

```
69 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

agpgart                36024   3  (autoclean)

nvidia               1628544   8  (autoclean)

ntfs                   50336   1  (autoclean)

eth1394                11320   0  (unused)

ieee1394              182948   0  [eth1394]

input                   3200   0  (unused)

uhci                   24444   0  (unused)

usbcore                57868   1  [uhci]
```

----------

## miunk

It is "ne2k-pci" - and it looks like that module is using "8390".  Also there is "usbnet" and "mii" which I think are also network modules -- but they seem to be unused.

So....  Do a "dmesg" when hotplug is not installed.  Then do a "modprobe ne2k-pci".  Then do another "dmesg" - you should see some messages from the network module.  Doing an "lsmod" should confirm that the module(s) have loaded properly - you should see "ne2k-pci" and "8390" in the list.

So then in the future to load the modules at boot time - just add:

```

ne2k-pci

```

In a line by itself in your "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4" file.  And your NIC is good - without hotplug.

----------

## Juice69

Wohoo!   :Cool: 

That did it! Thank you very much! =)

Now I noticed that my soundcard doesn't work. So I figured out that I had to load some modules for that one too and now my system is back in business without HotPlug, without these annoying error messages! All thanks to you!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for all your help, I appreciate it!

If I install Gentoo on a new computer in the future and I know all the hardware specifications, how do I know what modules to load without using HotPlug?

----------

## miunk

When I put it on a completely new machine this is always a problem for me -- however, the livecd uses hotplug -- so if you run an "lsmod" from the livecd you can see what modules hotplug found.  Also "cat /proc/pci" will tell you some information about your devices as well.  I am glad that everthing worked out for you -- next is to ween you off of genkernel...

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> When I put it on a completely new machine this is always a problem for me -- however, the livecd uses hotplug -- so if you run an "lsmod" from the livecd you can see what modules hotplug found.  Also "cat /proc/pci" will tell you some information about your devices as well.  I am glad that everthing worked out for you -- next is to ween you off of genkernel...

 

Smart, I will keep that in memory. When I go off genkernel? Maybe in next life  :Embarassed:  Hehehe.

Since your such a Linux guru I'm asking you for one more thing. My display is currently running at 1280x1024 @ 60 Hz and I know that it is capable of 85 Hz at that resolution. Where can I set it to 85 Hz ?

----------

## miunk

As root:

```
nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config
```

This will tell you some...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

There are lots of ways to do what you want.  I believe that one is by setting "VertRefresh" in the "Monitor" Section.  Just be careful changing this though - because I've heard you can mess up your monitor if you do stupid things with your X settings.  I'd read a little before haphazardly changing this file.  The major concern I can think of is to ensure that if you set it hard to "85" that you have no other resolutions (like 1600x1280) in that file that cannot be displayed at that refresh rate.  You may not need to edit the file, I think that Gnome and KDE probably have graphical interfaces that allow you to change this value.

----------

## Juice69

 *miunk wrote:*   

> As root:
> 
> ```
> nano -w /etc/X11/XF86Config
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you! That guide helped me a lot! I were able to fix the frequency problem and it even showed me how to fix my scroll   :Surprised: 

----------

## lepek

Hi, I pretty new with gentoo, I'm an intermediate user of Debian.

I had the same problem, using genrkernel and a TNT 2. I use vesafb so I don't need rivafb (I thing rivafb is for frambuffer, hu?)

I didn't want to disable hotplug because I think I would need it to connect some usb stuff

The solution was include "rivafb" module into /etc/hotplug/blacklist, in that file you put modules that you don't want to be load by hotplug.

Is there something bad with that?

----------

## miunk

No, your solution is good and much easier.

----------

